# Are 225/50 R17 tires good for the car?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's only a 1.1% difference, so only a 0.7 mph difference at 60 mph. If you're looking for a little larger wheel and shorter sidewall for a bit more handling, that would certainly be a good route to go.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Just look for 215/55R17 tires. Essentially the same overall height and width as the 16's.


----------



## mann-crzls (Mar 15, 2021)

thebac said:


> Just look for 215/55R17 tires. Essentially the same overall height and width as the 16's.





MP81 said:


> That's only a 1.1% difference, so only a 0.7 mph difference at 60 mph. If you're looking for a little larger wheel and shorter sidewall for a bit more handling, that would certainly be a good route to go.


Thank you both, I appreciate it.


----------



## _GABO_ (Mar 7, 2021)

mann-crzls said:


> Thank you both, I appreciate it.


TireSize.com also has a great calculator that helps you find similar tire sizes. There isn't a place for it to take into account width of your wheels, but it's a great resource to figure out speedometer adjustment, too: Tire Size Calculator


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mann-crzls said:


> Hey all. I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze, and I wanted to know if 225/50 R17 tires are alright for the car. I bought the car used with them already on. I was gonna get new tires for the car, the recommended 215/60 R16 size, when I realized that if I were to buy new tires, I would have to buy new rims as well.
> 
> Should I get new tires and rims? Any pros or cons to switching? Any thoughts would be kindly appreciated.


Welcome aboard!

Are you more interested in appearance, handling or mileage?

Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze.'
Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's'

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

